# CL Find



## MattM (Nov 19, 2017)

Would this be worth buying to touch up and sell at an obscene profit?

https://medford.craigslist.org/tls/d/southbend-model-9-lathe/6392791312.html


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't know about obscene profit, maybe $800.

If it was closer to me, I'd buy it for $500 just to get the 4-1/2 foot bed, provided the bed is not molested.


----------



## brino (Nov 19, 2017)

Two thoughts:

1) you'd really have to be certain the ways are in good shape. Cannot tell from those pictures.

2) Some potential buyers would be out to to lack of quick-change gear box. (and the ad doesn't mention change gears!)

-brino


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 19, 2017)

brino said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1) you'd really have to be certain the ways are in good shape. Cannot tell from those pictures.
> 
> ...


I totally agree on #2. I would not want change gears or a C model.


----------



## MattM (Nov 19, 2017)

#2 did occur to me and it will enter into the negotiations.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 20, 2017)

If it's all there and runs right AND comes with tooling you could probably make some profit, but you might have to sell it Portland to do it.  Not so sure about the obscene part.


----------



## ericc (Nov 20, 2017)

If the change gears are not included, the worth drops, at least in a lot of people's eyes.  It was difficult to just fine a pair of 32's on the Internet.


----------

